# λυμφατικός



## nickel (Jul 21, 2010)

Για δεύτερη φορά μέσα σε δύο μέρες έπεσα πάνω της και λέω, δεν μου γλιτώνει, θα γράψω. Κι αν βγάλετε άκρη, πείτε μου κι εμένα.

Έγραφε το Σάββατο ο Στάθης της «Ε» για «λυμφατικές απεργίες της μιας μέρας» και την Κυριακή ο Α. Μητρόπουλος για «τα όρια της λυμφατικής δημοκρατίας που διαβιούμε».

Αλλά ας το πιάσουμε από τα αγγλογαλλικά. Το αγγλικό _*lymph*_ (ή, αν θέλετε, το γαλλικό _*lymphe*_) δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ελληνική _*λέμφο*_, πέρα από μια απλή και τυχαία μεταφραστική αντιστοιχία. :) Για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο τον 19ο, υποθέτω, αιώνα αποφάσισαν ότι ο γαλλικός όρος της ανατομικής _*lymphe*_, που προφερόταν «λεμφ», πρέπει να έχει κάποια σχέση με τον _*λέμφο*_ των αρχαίων ( <λέμφους>· τὰς πεπηγυίας μύξας [μπλιαχ ]). Έτσι αυτό το διάφανο υγρό που κυκλοφορεί ανάμεσα στα κύτταρα του σώματος και τα πλένει, τα ταΐζει και τα ξεβρομίζει, ονομάστηκε _*η λέμφος*_, θηλυκό, και από τη λέμφο φτιάχτηκαν του κόσμου τα παράγωγα και σύνθετα. Στο ΛΝΕΓ βρήκα τα: _λεμφαγγειίτιδα, λεμφαγγείo, λεμφαγγείωμα, λεμφαδένας, λεμφαδενίτιδα, λεμφαδένωμα, λεμφατικός & λυμφατικός, λεμφατισμός & λυμφατισμός, λεμφικός , λεμφογραφία, λεμφοειδής, λεμφοίδημα, λεμφοκήλη, λεμφοκοκκίωμα, λεμφοκοκκιωμάτωση, λεμφοκύτταρο , λεμφοκυττάρωση, λεμφοπενία, λέμφος & λύμφη, λεμφοφόρος, λέμφωμα_. Και εδώ ανέβασα ένα κατεβατό παρεμφερείς όρους, μικρή επιλογή από τα λεξικά μου.

Η αρχική σημασία του γαλλοαγγλικού ήταν «καθαρό νεράκι», και αυτή ήταν η σημασία του λατινικού _lympha_, απ’ όπου ξεκίνησε το κακό. Γιατί η ορθογραφία του επηρεάστηκε από κάποια ταύτιση με την ελληνική _νύμφη_ (δεύτερη σημασία της λέξης) αντί για _lumpa_ και _limpa_ (απ’ όπου πιστεύουν ότι προέρχεται το αγγλικό _limpid_).

Μάλιστα, το επίθετο του _lymph_ δεν ήταν _lymphic_ (εμφανίστηκε κάποτε αλλά δεν έπιασε), αλλά _*lymphatic*_, από το λατινικό _lymphaticus_, που στα λατινικά της επιστήμης σήμαινε «υδατικός», αλλά στα λατινικά της γραμματείας «νυμφόληπτος», δηλαδή νεραϊδοπαρμένος. Το _lymphatic_ έχουμε σε διάφορους όρους της ιατρικής, όπως _lymphatic system, lymphatic vessel, lymphatic gland_.

Ο όρος _*lymphatic*_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε ωστόσο και για να περιγράψει μια από τις «κράσεις», σε κάποια από εκείνες τις διαιρέσεις των ανθρώπων ανάλογα με τους χυμούς, όπου ο _lymphatic_ φαίνεται να έχει αντικαταστήσει τον _φλεγματικό_ (άλλο μπλιαχ, μελλοντικό νήμα).

Γράφει, για παράδειγμα, το βιβλίο του 1896 _The Ladies' Book of Useful Information_:
Fourth: The lymphatic is indicated by paleness, roundness of the form, softness of muscle, fair hair, sleepy, half-closed eyes, and a dull, sluggish, inexpressive face. In this temperament the brain and all other parts of the body appear to be slow, dull, and languid, and the whole body little else than one great manufactory of fat. These temperaments, however, are rarely found pure, but mixed or blended in an almost endless variety of ways, producing the ever-varying peculiarities of human character and intellect.​
Μπορείτε παρόμοια πράγματα να διαβάσετε και στα ελληνικά για τη _λυμφατική κράση_ στο βιβλίο εδώ, του 1864:
http://books.google.com/books?id=iBwJAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA382#v=onepage&q&f=false

Από αυτή τη διαίρεση υπάρχει στα αγγλικά η σημερινή μεταφορική σημασία του αγγλικού _lymphatic_: νωθρός (sluggish) και πλαδαρός (flabby). Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα από βιβλίο του 1917: She was a heavy, lymphatic girl, fast becoming as matronly of figure as her mother.
Δεν θα το δείτε ωστόσο να χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σήμερα, και τα νέα λεξικά χαρακτηρίζουν «archaic» τη μεταφορική σημασία.

Στα νεοελληνικά πάλι η μεταφορική σημασία του επίθετου _*λυμφατικός*_ είναι καχεκτικός, ασθενικός, αναιμικός. Στα λεξικά:

*λυμφατικός -ή -ό* [limfatikós] & *λεμφατικός -ή -ό* [lemfatikós] E1 *:* που πάσχει από κακή (υπέρμετρη) λειτουργία του λεμφικού συστήματος και είναι συνήθ. αδύνατος, ωχρός και ανόρεχτος• (πρβ. _καχεκτικός_). || (ως ουσ.) ο _λυμφατικός. _[λόγ.: λυμφ-: γαλλ. lymphatique (-ique _= -ικός)_• λεμφ-: δες στο _λέμφος_] (ΛΚΝ)

*λεμφατικός, -ή, -ό* κ. *λυμφατικός* 1. αυτός που πάσχει από λεμφατισμό (βλ.λ.) 2. (μτφ.) καχεκτικός, αυτός που έχει αδύνατη κράση. [ΕΤΥΜ. Απόδ. τού ελληνογενούς γαλλ. _lymphatique_ (βλ. κ. _λέμφος_)]. (ΛΝΕΓ)

2. (μτφ.) ο παρακμασμένος σωματικά και ψυχικά: Σεφέρη _Μέρες Α'_ «απέναντί μου λυμφατικοί μικροαστοί». (Livepedia)​
Και στο lexima.gr: «Κάποτε το ιδανικό πρότυπο που περιέγραφαν τα μυθιστορήματα ήταν η λυμφατική ασθενική γυναίκα…».

Να ανακεφαλαιώσω πριν χαθούμε εντελώς στο λαβύρινθο:


Το αγγλικό γράφεται _*lymph*_ από μπέρδεμα με την ελληνική _νύμφη_.
Στα ελληνικά έγινε _*η λέμφος*_ από μπέρδεμα με τον αρχαίο _λέμφο_.
Το αγγλικό επίθετο είναι _*lymphatic*_, αλλά, παρότι έχουν υπάρξει αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά του είδους _λύμφη, λυμφατικός, λεμφατικός_, ο όρος που επικρατεί στις μεταφράσεις της ιατρικής ορολογίας είναι _*λεμφικός*_ και στα σύνθετα _*λεμφο–*_.
Με τη μεταφορική σημασία του νωθρού και πλαδαρού θα ήταν λάθος να μεταφράσουμε το αγγλικό _*lymphatic*_ σε _λυμφατικός_.
Και αντίστροφα, το ελληνικό _*λυμφατικός*_, π.χ. _λυμφατικοί μικροαστοί, λυμφατική δημοκρατία, λυμφατικές απεργίες_, δεν πρέπει να γίνεται _lymphatic_ στα αγγλικά. Προτείνω: _frail, feeble, weak, ailing, sickly, anaemic, emaciated, bloodless _και παρόμοια, ανάλογα με το τι περιγράφουμε.

Κάτι θα έχω ξεχάσει σ’ αυτό το χάος, αλλά ελπίζω να το θυμηθώ στη συνέχεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2010)

Πληθωρικότατος! Ευχ! :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 22, 2016)

nickel said:


> Το αγγλικό _*lymph*_ (ή, αν θέλετε, το γαλλικό _*lymphe*_) δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ελληνική _*λέμφο*_, πέρα από μια απλή και τυχαία μεταφραστική αντιστοιχία. :) Για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο τον 19ο, υποθέτω, αιώνα αποφάσισαν ότι ο γαλλικός όρος της ανατομικής _*lymphe*_, που προφερόταν «λεμφ», πρέπει να έχει κάποια σχέση με τον _*λέμφο*_ των αρχαίων ( <λέμφους>· τὰς πεπηγυίας μύξας [μπλιαχ ]).



Τελικά τι είναι ο λέμφος των αρχαίων; Φοβάμαι πως δεν την κατάλαβα την εξήγηση. (Ξέρω, ζητάω δύσκολα, είναι σίγουρα αηδιαστικό το θέμα, αλλά... humour me. :))


----------



## cougr (Nov 22, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... πρέπει να έχει κάποια σχέση με τον λέμφο των αρχαίων ( <λέμφους>· τὰς πεπηγυίας μύξας [μπλιαχ ])




Δηλαδή, την κοινώς ονομαζόμενη _μύξα_;; Ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2016)

Ναι, αυτό το λάθος έγινε. Νόμιζαν ότι έχει σχέση με τον λέμφο των αρχαίων, οι οποίοι πάλι πάσχιζαν να ξεχωρίσουν τον _λέμφο_ από τον [σήμερα «την»] _λέμβο_:

Δῆλον <δὲ ὅτι τε λέμφος> [διὰ τοῦ φ, οὐ μὴν διὰ τοῦ βῆτα] ἡ πεπηγυῖα μύξα κατὰ τοὺς παλαιούς [ἐκ τῶν μυκτήρων]· ὅθεν καὶ λέμφος ὁ εὐήθης, ἐπειδή, φασίν, εἰς μωρίαν διέσκωπτον τοὺς ῥεομένους ἐκ τῶν μυκτήρων, ὅθεν καὶ ἀπομύξαι τὸ ἐξαπατῆσαι, καὶ ὅτι καὶ τὰ μυξώδη κρέα λέμφοι ἐκαλοῦντο, καὶ ὅτι ὥςπερ ὁ λέμφος ὁ προςεχῶς ῥηθεὶς καινὴ καὶ ἀσυνήθης λέξις ἐστίν, οὕτω καὶ ὁ παρὰ τῷ κωμικῷ Κρατίνῳ <σάννας>. 
Aristophanes Gramm., Fragmenta 22:6

λέμβος μὲν γάρ ἐστι πλοιαρίου τινὸς εἶδος, λέμφοι δὲ παρὰ Ἀττικοῖς οἱ κορυζώδεις ἐλέγοντο καὶ μυξώδεις. 
<Ammonius> Gramm., Περὶ ὁμοίων καὶ διαφόρων λέξεων


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 22, 2016)

Νά, λοιπόν, μια λέξη που κράτησε ατόφια τη σημασία της. Συνήθως όλο και κάτι αλλάζει, και γι' αυτό ρώτησα, αλλά εδώ φαίνεται πως κακώς ανησύχησα. Ευχαριστώ για την εκτενέστερη εξήγηση.


----------



## Orgone (Oct 20, 2020)

*Σεφέρης, Μέρες Α', Πέμπτη 9 Αυγούστου 1926, σ. 74*

Απέναντί μου λυμφατικοί μικροαστοί. Μια γυναίκα με ξεπλυμένο και διαλυμένο πρόσωπο αφήνει το γυμνό της μπράτσο να τρίβεται αδιάφορα στο μανίκι του διπλανού της, (...)


----------

